# wild mouse in my garage HELP



## Zowie (May 30, 2011)

so my suspicions have been confirmed and there's a mouse living in our garage where I keep the bits for cleaning out my mouse cage. It got into a brand new bag of carefresh ultra, and I'm wanting to know if it would be ok to use this still? I don't want to risk my mice health at all

& just FYI I put a humane trap down with some sunflower seeds in today, so I will check it tomorrow morning and release it miles away.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'd worry about mites. You can freeze bedding if that's a concern. I think freezing will kill both the mites and the eggs.


----------



## Zowie (May 30, 2011)

what's the best way to freeze it? in a freezer bag?
and how long would I freeze it for?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

When I do it I just stuff a small garbage bag and stick it in overnight. Soon it'll be cold enough that I can just keep the bales in the entry in order to freeze it. I freeze my straights too. I'm thinking of buying a small chest freezer so I can do it greater quantities.


----------

